# Wiki on State DMV info.



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I recommend creating a new wiki page called "State DMV Registration" and put what you know on there. We can always expand and reorganize when it gets too big.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I've started a page called Global Regestration Requirement Database with the requirements for Australia, feel free to add any info you have for your state/country...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gashog said:


> Hi guys. Wondering if I can help start a wiki on state regs regarding "home made or unique" vehicle registration. Any suggestions on organizing it or how it should look? I've never been very good at writing articles but I can compile the info that I have found in NY and maybe you guys could proof and edit it. Maybe, if everyone who has something chips in, we can get a how to for registering a DIY EV.



Did you ever get around to posting your NYS registration info? I can't find it


----------



## Gashog (Dec 23, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> Did you ever get around to posting your NYS registration info? I can't find it


No I didn't!  
Here's a link with relevant info NYSDMV

Heres the email I got from DMV a while ago. It's really not a big deal like I thought.



> PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS E-MAIL. YOUR REPLY WILL NOT BE PROCESSED.
> ----------
> Recently you requested personal assistance from the NYSDMV on-line support center. See "QUESTION AND RESPONSE" below for a summary of your question and our response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abel (Sep 16, 2009)

wow dude i feel bad for you NY sucks for hot rodders. i have a friend in Upstate and for every mode on his car he gets hasseld by the police. Here in FL if we convert our cars to electric there is no paper work If it is a Kit car or custom we take it to the DOT and 30 Min (and a copple of donuts) later your getting the new tag with the tep. title.


----------



## henson2491 (Oct 8, 2010)

I did some research on Kit built EVs for California. It is pretty straight-forward. (Receipts, safety-check, SMOG, Highway Patrol inspection, etc.) Yes an EV still has to be looked over by the SMOG folks. But it will pass real easily!!!


----------



## Bowen (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello,
I have found very interesting information on wikipedia which is that In the United States of America, a Department of Motor Vehicles (or DMV) is a state-level government agency that administers vehicle registration and driver licensing. Similar departments exist in Canada. The name "DMV" is not used in every state or province, nor are the traditional DMV functions handled by a single agency in every state, but the generic term is universally understood, particularly in the context of driver's license issuance and renewal....


----------

